

Socialcam 4.0 Launches Today - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/28/socialcam-4-0-instagram-for-video-adds-themes-and-soundtracks/

======
pg
It's pretty impressive to launch a new version the day after Demo Day. I don't
think anyone has done that before.

~~~
mwseibel
thanks!

------
mwseibel
This is the biggest release we've done since video filters - Ammon and
Guillaume are allstars! Socialcam = Army of Three

~~~
jerrya
Congratulations.

Um, can one get their video out of socialcam yet? When last I tried it, it was
a trap. Videos were uploaded, removed (iirc) from my device, and there was no
way to get them back.

~~~
mwseibel
All videos taken on the Socialcam iPhone app are saved to your camera roll.
Also you can save Socialcam videos to Dropbox :)

------
sethbannon
It's surprising how much adding a soundtrack changes the whole feel of a
video. Great work, guys, keep it up.

~~~
mwseibel
Seth - I totally agree - I don't think we realized how important music in
video was until we started to play around with beta versions of this release

------
rchanin
Soundtracking is slick and the focus on speed is always welcome. All this. 3
guys. Impressive.

